# Let's see your favorite watch in an interesting setting.



## Jax

I'm tired of all of these boring wrist shots. Let's see photos of your favorite watch in the wild! I'm picturing this thread full of photos of watches in interesting locations. I'll start it off with a sunset shot of my Stowa Marine Automatic on my roof, and my Flieger in downtown Houston.


----------



## Carlibr8

Favourite is difficult as I have so many....


----------



## mooncameras

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## mooncameras

Carlibr8 said:


> Favourite is difficult as I have so many....
> 
> View attachment 4071057
> 
> 
> View attachment 4071081


Who makes watch intreating time piece

Posted by the serious Casio collector.


----------



## Jax

mooncameras said:


> Who makes watch intreating time piece
> 
> Posted by the serious Casio collector.


It a real playable breakout watch?


----------



## Carlibr8

Jax said:


> It a real playable breakout watch?


You can't play Breakout, it just cycles through around 8 points then resets. It's cool though


----------



## Nokie

Great pictures. Very creative.


----------



## pyrostick

In the Colorado Rockies.


----------



## PaulK

Carrera in the USVI...


----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## ZIPPER79

Steinhart Ocean 44 diver


----------



## Jax

Damasko in Galveston Texas.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKLIST

JW blue will make anything interesting! One of my favorite shots of the Goldmember.


----------



## LouisRossi

Not my favorite watch, but rooftops surely is an interesting setting! And the iPhone makes great pictures to bring out a nice watch


----------



## took

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

My damasko on a rooftop.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptLeslie

Bremont flying thru a rainbow! Cheers Jim. b-)


----------



## mghead

I'd say this is a pretty interesting setting.


----------



## Jax

mghead said:


> I'd say this is a pretty interesting setting.


What is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R-H

One of my favorite bars.


----------



## nimbushopper




----------



## Jax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ABud21

Who takes wrist shots??? haha


----------



## Keithcozz




----------



## andsan

My "Hand Date" from Glashütte


----------



## koi1957

Really love that photo great


----------



## DaveD

Early morning Sumo


----------



## Toothbras

Taking a cruise in the Puget Sound










Taking a dip


----------



## Nokie

^^^^^

Looks fun, but cold......


----------



## Toothbras

Nokie said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Looks fun, but cold......


----------



## Chase16




----------



## BLACKLIST

Blacklist Streetmatic S4 Sitting on the wheel of a McLaren P1.


----------



## R-H




----------



## Jax

Sinn 756 on a rooftop somewhere in Houston.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordwulf

Too many wrist shots for sure, nice to see something different.


----------



## NotSure

Catching some rays


----------



## Puffknuckle

an skx009 longing for some actual diving.


----------



## Eran

My Chris Ward, for some reason it seemed to feel at home in this box of candies.


----------



## O2AFAC67

Friday afternoon, Oct 16th 2015... 
Best,
Ron


----------



## Watchdisplay

trick or treat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchdisplay

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## citjet

~[/URL

~[URL=http://s167.photobucket.com/user/dank_019/media/zixenairbus.jpg.html][/URL

~[URL=http://s167.photobucket.com/user/dank_019/media/111.jpg.html][/URL


----------



## kit7

Watchdog, or wrist shot with a difference?


----------



## StufflerMike

DC 56, Petra, Jordan


----------



## Jax

stuffler said:


> DC 56, Petra, Jordan


Best shot on this thread so far, Mike.


----------



## Maxel

A few garden pictures, hope fits the thread topic.

.


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Wow!! Beautiful


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Gorgeous


----------



## DR3WDOWN

Badass!!


----------



## Eran

And now, my favorite *vintage* in an interesting setting...


----------



## PATCOOK

beautiful


----------



## Daswann

Great shots.


----------



## Daswann

Too cool.


----------



## Daswann

Any signs of Indiana Jones or the cup?


----------



## christopher wallace

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday afternoon, Oct 16th 2015...
> Best,
> Ron


awesome sight


----------



## Seiko_mod

Appropriate watch on the appropriate hands.


----------



## R-H

Who said you can't teach an old watch new tricks.


----------



## rubbersoul

What a great thread. Some cool presentation ideas from everyone. Very inspired right now


----------



## Vento

Very nice!


----------



## Foxman2k

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Keadog

I came home from work last month and George at Govberg had PP send me a copy of their magazine in the mail. I love this watch.


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## Apollo83

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday afternoon, Oct 16th 2015...


This must be it, right?...
Best wrist shot ever.

|>


----------



## Apollo83

Fave beater at the henge:


----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## TankstaGangsta




----------



## HamiltonGuy

Really loving all the shots posted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NathanielGoodtimes

O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday afternoon, Oct 16th 2015...
> Best,
> Ron


Oh Snap!


----------



## Royski21

This one looks nice


----------



## Robby_jai

wearing this one lately. huge fan of this amongst all my other watches. love the styling


----------



## dwong

Royal oak 5402st playing snooker.


----------



## IPwatch

Great shots!


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## fatalelement

Here's a picture of my '79 Speedy Pro in the Yayoi Kusama Infinity Room at the Broad Museum in LA. Figured I had to take a watch pic... lol
Also another photo to give a better idea of what the room looks like - it was quite an experience. Room is only about 10' square.


----------



## xxjorelxx

Here's one I took a few years ago


----------



## joe.hammond.58

Omega DeVille at Waikiki... Taken just now...


----------



## Paneraiforthewin




----------



## SeikoAutomatic_01




----------



## 1afc

OK OK You win 

Nice shots!!!



O2AFAC67 said:


> Friday afternoon, Oct 16th 2015...
> Best,
> Ron


----------



## rockmastermike

Decorations back in the attic, ready for the new year


----------



## lawlessflyer

Classic look


----------



## crc32




----------



## Rainhard




----------



## daddyKC

On the induction cooking plate







During a miracle


----------



## Morethan1




----------



## jideta

it's a tool, not a jewel


----------



## Zul




----------



## alinghi74




----------



## chriscentro

At a reservoir.


----------



## chriscentro

Bokeh


----------



## daddyKC

Reverso


----------



## chriscentro

In front of my car.


----------



## nordwulf




----------



## daddyKC

Coffee & wine


----------



## jideta

wrong lens
cropped to the max!
next time I'll take my other lens and do this one good!


----------



## Tigris

My Broadarrow PRS-11


----------



## daddyKC

new shoes & bare feet


----------



## jideta




----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iNO 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fatalelement

Speedy and the bike! Realized my Omega NATO would match the new frame and took a pic

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyKC

Already on the inheritors wrist?


----------



## Hai Hoang

When you don't have a light box  
View attachment 7348586

View attachment 7348594


----------



## Relojlover

daddyKC said:


> Already on the inheritors wrist?


Oh boy, he's already interested! Well that's about the right time to start learning about horology, right!


----------



## daddyKC

Relojlover said:


> Oh boy, he's already interested! Well that's about the right time to start learning about horology, right!


Yeah. I think he's got my watch addictionado genes.


----------



## DarthDavers

Hi everyone! First post! My Panerai Panda with Green Nato strap in Portland


----------



## jharm

daddyKC said:


> Yeah. I think he's got my watch addictionado genes.


Love it!

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## igorsfc

Vacations/Santa Catarina/Brazil:


----------



## Rainhard




----------



## craigmorin4555

Probably should have not worn the rolex fishing but what the heck my hand was getting wet!










Sent from my GT-N5110 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marbl Productions

AVI8 watch in NYC the other day


----------



## johnny action

---•••---•••---•••---•••---•••---
Time is Relative.


----------



## rockmastermike

lounge singing after work during a recent business trip to the Philippines


----------



## rockmastermike

Hiking top and bottom of the "Little Grand Canyon" State park


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Tickywicket

Rainhard said:


> View attachment 7480170


There is a much easier way to get the inside of an avocado out. But this is for sure a unique setting.


----------



## No0bMan




----------



## yurikim




----------



## yurikim




----------



## Louie777

Relaxing with Roxie









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## cuthbert

Not my favourite watch but I think it's an interesting setting.


----------



## tzakiel

Crap photo and the watch is riding high on my arm, but here is a pic of my grand seiko in it's home Japan.


----------



## SynMike




----------



## 993RS

Nice.


----------



## WatchGecko.com

The Seiko SKA371P1 on a recent holiday to the lake side Italian town of Stresa!

Tim


----------



## Tigris

My Smiths PRS68 .. In a nice bowl from Venezia!


----------



## montres

Deep timepiece


----------



## stage12m

yurikim said:


> View attachment 8047306


Love this shot!


----------



## rockmastermike

Airport Terminal w/ my Seiko 7625-8260 Sportmatic


----------



## rfortson

Sturmanskie Gagarin commemorative taken in a Moscow Metro station.


----------



## SynMike

Using iPad as lighting source and/or background.


----------



## montres




----------



## MorseCode.._.._..

Recon, Luminox Recon....on Bond NATO and some Boots because well, Texas!


----------



## bfbraunlich

SynMike said:


> Using iPad as lighting source and/or background.


I love these, these are awesome!


----------



## dd41623




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## StufflerMike




----------



## yurikim

[mod edit: no gun images please - see forum rules]


----------



## montres




----------



## ekovalsky

Patek 5712/1A


----------



## anabuki

;-)


----------



## Atleo

SKX007 on a nightstand in some hotel in some city someplace. The other one was just a weird phone edit I did and liked.


----------



## daddyKC

Art on a piece of art


----------



## Maxel

Great stuff, folks!

It's been a while since I'd posted my last (and actually first) pictures here, and my collection evolved a bit , so here you are some of the recent ones.


----------



## mui.richard

My perfect duo










a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## PLMJ

I like the filter


----------



## mui.richard

PLMJ said:


> I like the filter


Not a filter actually, I altered the color tone curve and changed the white balance in post processing on the RAW file.

a watch is meant to be worn


----------



## xcellr8tion

Maxel said:


> Great stuff, folks!
> 
> It's been a while since I'd posted my last (and actually first) pictures here, and my collection evolved a bit , so here you are some of the recent ones.


Love your use of different textures and contrast, beautiful pics


----------



## spencer17

Maxel said:


> Great stuff, folks!
> 
> It's been a while since I'd posted my last (and actually first) pictures here, and my collection evolved a bit , so here you are some of the recent ones.


 Have not seen an Explorer II on the white rubber before, but that looks really great. Also, that is quite the collection you have going and nice photos.


----------



## anabuki

date/day, drugs&rocknroll! ;-)


----------



## ConfusedOne




----------



## spencer17




----------



## dlim4evah

Patek Philippe Calatrava - Photo Courtesy of Geneva Watch Repair - Patek Philippe Watch Repair Services


----------



## Powder0311

Ill see what i can come up with here, im sorry these maybe uploaded sideways. It wont let me rotate the image. 

#1/2 Suunto Core in death valley
#3 Seiko prospex tuna sun019 at the venitian here in LV 
#4 Seiko 50th anniversary tuna sun043


----------



## gocchin

FAVORITE WATCH(ES)!!


----------



## Time In




----------



## AVC0002




----------



## AVC0002

oh and this. my old job was on a nuke


----------



## ChrisWalsh

Maxel said:


>


Nice boob grab haha


----------



## odinslostcandy




----------



## Herman65




----------



## daddyKC

Heads up







people cued up for some juicy selfies 

And some artistic shots


----------



## Frossty

Nice pictures of the TAG Heuer. Thank you.


----------



## anabuki




----------



## Tiss0t

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankoh69

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmiller7

Been lurking for a while now. Since I finished all of the changes, I cant take this thing off. Oops on both wrist shots, oh well!
She is perfectly at home at a café on a busy Parisian street:







As well as sunset on an 18 hour shift at work:


----------



## Drudge




----------



## BalooSD

Cooking with Geya









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## jimiwilli




----------



## mpatton4re

Beautiful timepiece.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 scenic shot


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44 with a view


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit




----------



## Ard

I spend most of the best fishing days transporting & guiding others while they fish for salmon, When there comes a nice day and I want to relax, my German Shepherd 'Boss' and I take the boat and drive about 12 miles up our favorite river.









I don't have many watches but have owned one brand consistently for 19 years. You can't see from that over the console shot but the control console has lots of decals on it. Tackle brands like Sage - Rio - Hardy and others as well as Garmin (my choice of GPS) and of course Tag Heuer which is the official time keeper of my business.

That's a good salmon river and an Aquaracer watch which is appropriate for a jet boat skimming along...&#8230;&#8230;..


----------



## TheWhiteRabbit

mui.richard said:


> My perfect duo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a watch is meant to be worn


I have to say; this IS the perfect duo.


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## JAFO

TheWhiteRabbit said:


> I have to say; this IS the perfect duo.


Concur. Although I prefer the older, slightly smaller version of the Explorer II.


----------



## dron_jones




----------



## tommy_boy

USS Constitution:



Vancouver, BC:



Joshua Tree NP:



Rogue Ale House, Portland:


----------



## grifball

How about a Batman with a Subaru Rally Team USA car? I couldn't resist taking a shot of the color coordination when I was at the Americas Rallycross race in Austin this summer.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


----------



## dron_jones

grifball said:


> How about a Batman with a Subaru Rally Team USA car? I couldn't resist taking a shot of the color coordination when I was at the Americas Rallycross race in Austin this summer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6003 using Tapatalk


 Great shot! I love the Batman, much prefer it over the Pepsi.


----------



## insomniac2

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Young Ben

dron_jones said:


> View attachment 13686137


This is sensational!


----------



## dron_jones

Young Ben said:


> This is sensational!


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barge

Oris Cal111. pro pilot 10 days.


----------



## M6TT F

insomniac2 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Gotta love Santorini 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nmishkin

One of my favorite watches and my dream car, at Katies cars and coffee in virginia


----------



## fbdyws6

Jax said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great watch and picture!


----------



## jerz67

SOC II 44


----------



## Excellent959

Nmishkin said:


> One of my favorite watches and my dream car, at Katies cars and coffee in virginia
> View attachment 13744799


It's a match, now go and get that porsche ?


----------



## bodymassage

These guys cared less about my watch and more about what i was going to with the walleye carcasses I'd just filleted.


----------



## Geology Rocks

Tudor Black Bay by HpiRally, on Flickr

At the Chuhuli Glass Museum in Seattle


----------



## yankeexpress




----------

